# Lilac Tree/shrub



## nvpd (Apr 7, 2002)

( I planted a lilac shrub (1.5 ft high) in my yard 2 years ago - it did not grow or die. I think I must add fertilizer - I mulched it with seaweed last fall in an effort to get it growing. Any suggestions?:


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 8, 2002)

Its probably rootbound or planted too deep. Dig it up, check the roots and replant it. The top of the root flare should be at grade level, not below. And the planting hole should be about three times wider than the root ball. If you have clay soil, it may need some amendments to loosen it up.


----------



## Jay Banks (Apr 11, 2002)

You sure its not plastic?

Did it leaf out with normal size leaves? It may be like treeman sez, take a look at the roots. Be careful at first it your at the right depth and look for roots growing out from the rootball.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 11, 2002)

I ve seen french lilac just sit for several years before they started to put on top growth. Could be that they just lost a lot of root when harvested for market


----------

